# Nette Biker gesucht



## Cube1975 (8. August 2010)

Hallo,
  ich suche nette Leute in Pforzheim und Umgebung ( Enzkreis )  im Alter von 0-99 Jahren zum biken am Wochenende.Egal ob Männlich oder Weiblich,hauptsache Du hast Spaß am Biken. Gerne auch mal für eine längere Radtour oder über Stock und Stein.
  Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch Lust im nächsten Jahr bei der TransAlp (Oberstdorf-Gardasee ) mitzufahren, dann könnten wir zusammen trainieren.
  Ich würde mich sehr freuen von Euch zu lesen. Meine E-Mail: [email protected]

  Gruß Micha


----------



## karsten71 (11. August 2010)

Ich bin für eine nette Tour eigentlich immer zu haben - kannst dich ja einfach mal melden wenn Du Lust hast.

Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (12. August 2010)

Da würde ich mich bei einem passenden Termin auch anschließen. Einfach mal hier posten was Sache ist.
Aber nett bin ich nicht...


----------



## Cube1975 (12. August 2010)

Hi specialist,

ich habe mit deinem vorposter geschrieben.also nächste woche mal am abend oder samstag,sonntag.
wie passt es dir am besten?

und was die transalp angeht,da finden wir auch einen passenden termin.falls du interesse hast .

ach ja,ich bin auch nicht nett,deswegen suche ich ja die netten biker ......

gruss micha


----------



## specialist (12. August 2010)

Wochenende bin ich oft verplant, aber gerne unter der Woche mal. Scheinbar ist k71 ein Nachbar, also kurzer Weg. Aus welchem Ort kommst Du?
cu specialist


----------



## Cube1975 (12. August 2010)

bin aus bilfingen.also gleich in der nähe


----------



## karsten71 (13. August 2010)

Kleinsteinbach - also wirklich ein Nachbar...
Wie wärs nächste Woche Montag oder Mittwoch? Wir können jamal noch auf das Wetter schauen.


----------



## Cube1975 (13. August 2010)

am montag bin ich dabei.mittwoch muss ich wieder arbeiten bis 17 uhr.

gruss micha


----------



## specialist (13. August 2010)

Passe für die kommende Woche.
Grüsse und viel Spaß
specialist


----------



## specialist (20. August 2010)

Salut,
ich muß morgen ab 15.00 arbeiten, wollte aber vorher bisschen biken gehen.
*Also morgen Samstag Treffpunkt an der Kulturhalle Wilferdingen, 9.00 Uhr!*
Meine Hausrunde über den Wattkopf, 50km/800Hm.
Ist jemand dabei?
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Cube1975 (21. August 2010)

sorry,heut geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (21. August 2010)

Zu spät...


----------



## specialist (21. August 2010)

Jaja, war kurzfristig, hab halt oft komische Zeiten und Zeitfenster. Bin aber ordentlich gerockt
cu next time!
specialist


----------



## Cube1975 (22. August 2010)

moin moin ,

am kommendem sonntag hab ich wieder zeit.heute war ich 6 stunden im krankenhaus.
und mein handy hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden :-(

also wer lust hat .......


----------



## specialist (22. August 2010)

Ich war heute acht Stunden im Krankenhaus und nächsten Sonntag bin ich mit dem Renner in den französischen Alpen
Bin ein andermal dabei, mitte September bin ich dann wieder im Land.
cu specialist


----------



## karsten71 (23. August 2010)

War zwar die Tage überhaupt nicht im Krankenhaus - dafür hätte ich am Sonntag voraussichtlich Zeit


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. August 2010)

Hallo Karsten,

ich wollte am kommenden WoEnde mal von zuhause über Dobel - Hohlohtum nach Freudenstadt und mit der Bahn zurück. Ist weniger trailig, dafür aber mal länger. Wenn Du willst können wir gerne zusammen fahren. Wobei es für Dich ja eher zu einer Blümchenpflücktour wird. Aber wenn Du Dich mit mir Kesselträger abgeben möchtest, würde ich mich über Deine Begleitung freuen.

Liebe Grüße

MK

PS: natürlich dürfen die anderen beiden auch mit. Achso ja, ob ich nett bin weiß ich nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (23. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> ich wollte am kommenden WoEnde mal von zuhause über Dobel - Hohlohtum nach Freudenstadt und mit der Bahn zurück. Ist weniger trailig, dafür aber mal länger. Wenn Du willst können wir gerne zusammen fahren. Wobei es für Dich ja eher zu einer Blümchenpflücktour wird. Aber wenn Du Dich mit mir Kesselträger abgeben möchtest, würde ich mich über Deine Begleitung freuen.
> 
> ...



Hi Matthias,
Blümchenpflückertouren finde ich gerade klasse... Schlag mal einen Termin vor. Ich habe voraussichtlich Sa und So Zeit.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Cube1975 (23. August 2010)

klingt gut


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. August 2010)

OK, Termin kommt morgen, ich möchte noch den Dienstplan meiner Frau abwarten. Ich würde aber gerne schon früh los (am liebsten um 8, aber 10 Uhr wäre auch OK. Wir könnten uns am Rückhaltebecken zwischen Mutschel- und Langensteinbach treffen.

Wie sieht es bei Dir aus Cube ? Wo wäre für Dich ein geeigneter Treffpunkt ?

Grüße 

M


----------



## karsten71 (24. August 2010)

Naja, lieber so Richtung 9 oder 10 - 8 ist sooo früh....


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. August 2010)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Naja, lieber so Richtung 9 oder 10 - 8 ist sooo früh....




wir bzw. ich fahre aber auch ne Weile und wieder zurück mit der KVV dauert auch zwei Stunden und dann wieder hoch nach GW.....da sind ratz fatz ein paar Stunden um und dann haben wir noch kein Bier getrunken....

Ich melde mich..


----------



## Cube1975 (24. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> OK, Termin kommt morgen, ich möchte noch den Dienstplan meiner Frau abwarten. Ich würde aber gerne schon früh los (am liebsten um 8, aber 10 Uhr wäre auch OK. Wir könnten uns am Rückhaltebecken zwischen Mutschel- und Langensteinbach treffen.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei Dir aus Cube ? Wo wäre für Dich ein geeigneter Treffpunkt ?
> 
> ...



also ich als allgäuer weiss nicht wo das ist.meinst es geht auch wilferdingen an der aral tankstelle?
allerdings gehts bei mir nur am sonntag.hab meiner tochter am samstag tripsdrill versprochen.

noch eine frage hätte ich da.
da ich mit meinem knie noch nicht ganz so fit bin,schaffe ich die tour?was sind das an km und hm ?

gruss micha


----------



## karsten71 (24. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> wir bzw. ich fahre aber auch ne Weile und wieder zurück mit der KVV dauert auch zwei Stunden und dann wieder hoch nach GW.....da sind ratz fatz ein paar Stunden um und dann haben wir noch kein Bier getrunken....
> 
> Ich melde mich..



ok, ok - ich würde mich auch aus dem Bett quälen 

hm, km? Ich weiss nicht so genau, wie der kleine Boomer die Tour geplant hat aber das könnten so grob geschätzt schon 80 km und 1500 hm werden. Nach oben offen.


----------



## Cube1975 (24. August 2010)

oha  normal kein thema aber ich muss noch langsam machen :-(


----------



## karsten71 (25. August 2010)

Cube1975 schrieb:


> oha  normal kein thema aber ich muss noch langsam machen :-(


Du könntest auch nur teilweise mitradeln und dann vorher schon Richtung Murgtal abbiegen. Zum Beispiel geht vom Hohlohturm eine tolle Trailabfahrt nach Forbach. Ebenfalls mit Bahnanschluss heimwärts. Möglichkeiten gibt es da bestimmt viele.


----------



## specialist (25. August 2010)

karsten71 schrieb:


> ...Zum Beispiel geht vom Hohlohturm eine tolle Trailabfahrt nach Forbach...



Wo? hast Du nen Track oder kannst Du es in eine Karte einzeichnen?
Grüße specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (25. August 2010)

specialist schrieb:


> Wo? hast Du nen Track oder kannst Du es in eine Karte einzeichnen?
> Grüße specialist



Westweg (Wander- nicht Bikeweg) - der geht oben als Schotterweg los und dann bald und fast durchgehend in eine Trailabfahrt bis unten über. Der hat ein paar schöne Wurzeln, kleine Stufen und Serpentinen drinn und kommt ziemlichich direkt in Forbach raus.


----------



## Eike. (25. August 2010)

Genau einfach der roten Raute nach und aufpassen, dass man am Latschigfelsen (runde Aussichtshütte) nicht die Abzweigung vom Schotterweg verpasst. Ab da kann dann nichts mehr schief gehen. Weiter unten kommt nochmal ein Schotterstück aber nach einer scharfen Rechtskehre gehts links auf Trail weiter bis zum Hexenbrunnen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. August 2010)

So, das klappt ja alles prima.

Sonntag 09:30 am Damm des Überlaufbeckens zwischen Mutschelbach und Langensteinbach. (Straßenseite).
Ich denke Karsten weiß wo das ist. Cube kann sich ja vorher mit Karsten treffen. Oder aber über Wilferdingen hoch nach Mutschelbach und ein kurzes Stück auf der Straße Richtung Langensteinbach. Ich kann auch noch eine genauere Anfahrtsbeschreibung liefern, wenn gewünscht.

Tour habe ich mir so vorgestellt: Langensteinbach-Ittersbach-Conweiler-SchwarnerWarte-Dobel-Langmaatskopfhütte(glaube ich)-Hohlohturm. Dann sollten wir auf der Höhe sein und diese halten können. Bis dahin bin ich schon des öfteren gekommen. Weiter noch nicht. Aber laut meiner Karte geht es dann immer oben und gerade weiter nach Freudenstadt. Karstens km / hm Schätzung sollte zutreffen.

Nehmt ordentlich Vesper mit !!

@ Cube: Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du an Deinem Knie hast, aber meines ist auch massiv defekt (OP folgt im Winter) und ich habe eine Kondition wie ein Brückenpfeiler. Insofern denke ich, wirst Du es auch schaffen können.

Sollte das Wetter mies sein, fällt es kurzerhand aus oder wir fahren so weit wir wollen und dann irgendwo wieder talwärts....

Meine Tel-Nummern folgen per PN.

Also dann bis Sonntag und ja nicht heimlich trainieren.
Ich freue mich.

Viele Grüße

MK


----------



## Eike. (25. August 2010)

Ab dem Holoh nehmt ihr am besten den Mittelweg. Kurz nach der Prinzenhütte kommt da auch nochmal ein schöner, fast ebener Singletrail ähnlich dem Plattenweg vom Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle aber nicht so verblockt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. Falls Du mit möchtest, gerne. Melde Dich einfach...


----------



## specialist (25. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Tour habe ich mir so vorgestellt: Langensteinbach-Ittersbach-Conweiler-SchwarnerWarte-Dobel-Langmaatskopfhütte(glaube ich)-Hohlohturm.



Ab Hohloh müsst Ihr Richtung Besenfeld...ist ein netter Weg


----------



## karsten71 (25. August 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> So, das klappt ja alles prima.
> 
> Sonntag 09:30 am Damm des Überlaufbeckens zwischen Mutschelbach und Langensteinbach. (Straßenseite).
> Ich denke Karsten weiß wo das ist. Cube kann sich ja vorher mit Karsten treffen. Oder aber über Wilferdingen hoch nach Mutschelbach und ein kurzes Stück auf der Straße Richtung Langensteinbach.
> ...



Cube, wir können uns gerne vorher so um 9.00 in Wilferdingen Kulturhallenparkplatz treffen und dann zusammen zum Treffpunkt mit Boomer radeln. In etwa 20 Minuten sollten wir dort sein.


----------



## Eike. (25. August 2010)

specialist schrieb:


> Ab Hohloh müsst Ihr Richtung Besenfeld...ist ein netter Weg



Das ist der Mittelweg.



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Falls Du mit möchtest, gerne. Melde Dich einfach...



Danke aber keine Zeit und zuviel Strecke


----------



## Cube1975 (25. August 2010)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Cube, wir können uns gerne vorher so um 9.00 in Wilferdingen Kulturhallenparkplatz treffen und dann zusammen zum Treffpunkt mit Boomer radeln. In etwa 20 Minuten sollten wir dort sein.




moin moin , 

@ karsten , ist das gegenüber von der aral in wilferdingen?ansonsten las ich mich von meiner frau zum treffpunkt bringen wenn es da eine genauere adresse gibt. mein navi findet alles.

@ littleboomer , ich hatte das innenband angerissen und das ist noch nicht ganz so gut. jetzt hatte ich 8 wochen ruhe und nun fangen die schmerzen wieder an. naja falls ich nicht weiterkomme oder nicht mit euch mithalten kann, dann brech ich ab. ehrgeiz hab ich ja. 

so und handy hab ich auch wieder gefunden.  nr auf anfrage

gruss micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (25. August 2010)

Ja, gegenüber der ARAL


----------



## Cube1975 (25. August 2010)

hat jemand von euch ne seite im inet fuer tourenplanungen?

@ karsten , ok dann weiss ich bescheid


----------



## specialist (25. August 2010)

gpsies?


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. August 2010)

Cube1975 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ne seite im inet fuer tourenplanungen?


Nö, ich habe aber nen Haufen Karten und kenne mich im Umkreis von 50 km ziemlich gut aus.

PS: Nimm Deine Handy-Nummer hier raus, ich habe sie ja jetzt....

Bis Sonntag.

Liebe Grüße

MK


----------



## Saci (26. August 2010)

Eure tour klingt fein  - fahrt ihr den ausgeschilderten weg zur Schwanner Warte oder hast nen besseren/schöneren?


BTW^^ : 


LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Sonntag 09:30 am Damm des Überlaufbeckens zwischen Mutschelbach und Langensteinbach. (Straßenseite).
> 
> MK



wenn ihr dann nicht an der straße sondern hinten am waldrand entlang richtung LA fahrt seht ihr auf halber strecke auf der linken seite einen netten kicker mit dessen hilfe man genüsslich über den weg in die abfahrt zur wiese hüpfen kann


----------



## Cube1975 (26. August 2010)

@ Saci , dann fahr doch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (26. August 2010)

Ne, wäre erstens nicht fit genug, 2. is mein Enduro grad nicht fahrbar und 3. bin ich da schon in Hamburg im Urlaub   - aber wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. August 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> Eure tour klingt fein  - fahrt ihr den ausgeschilderten weg zur Schwanner Warte oder hast nen besseren/schöneren?
> 
> 
> BTW^^ :
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Natürlich fahren wir hinten im Wald . Wirklich gute Alternativen zum ausgeschilderten Weg (MTB-Westweg) gibt es leider nicht bis zur Schwanner Warte. Zumindest gibt es keine besseren. Das stört mich eigentlich auch immer. Die letzten Male bin ich dewegen durchs Albtal und dann hinten hoch auf den Dobel. Das ist schon schöner, wäre aber für meine beiden Mitfahrer dann noch mal ne ganze Ecke mehr. Naja, zum crossen ist ja der Wattkopf da....ich bin da nicht so, ich nehms wies kommt. 

Grüße

MK


----------



## Cube1975 (28. August 2010)

moin,

na wie schauts aus morgen ?


----------



## Jonny-boy (30. August 2010)

Hui, klingt eigentlich ganzschön cool, was ihr hier veranstaltet... und bei den ganzen Kniekrücken fühl ich mich auch wohl. 
Ich hab zwar im Moment noch Klausuren, aber würde mich denk ich mal so ab in 2-3 Wochen mal melden und irgendwo mitfahren, wenn ihr sowas nochmal startet.

Gruß


----------



## Bradikinin (15. September 2010)

Ist eure Tour sehr Asphaltlastig? *duck interessant klingt sie allemal.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. September 2010)

Bradikinin schrieb:


> Ist eure Tour sehr Asphaltlastig? *duck interessant klingt sie allemal.




Nö, eigentlich nicht. Bis zur Schwarner Warte gehts halt immer wieder durch Orte und die sind asphaltiert....

@Jonny
Ich selbst bin jedes 2. Wochenende wenn meine Frau arbeitet und das Wetter es zu läßt auf einer längeren Tour unterwegs. Letztes WoEnde z.B. bin ich bis auf die Hornisgrinde......

Also wenn jemand mal mit will, einfach mal bei mir melden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und würde ab Donnerstag die ein oder andere ca 4-Stunden Tour fahren. Ich hoffe das Wetter macht mit. Eventuell auch mal noch ne Tour in der Pfalz oder in der Offenburger Gegend.

Wer mit möchte, melde sich bitte hier.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Bradikinin (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dir am morgen was genaues sagen hab irgendwie die Tage Nachtdienst glaub bis donnerstag, ab Freitag hätt ich also frei, wenns Wetter mitmacht wär ich schon dabei.


----------



## karsten71 (1. Oktober 2010)

Der Wetterbericht sieht ja ganz gut aus, vielleicht hänge ich mich nächsten Freitag mal an.


----------



## Bradikinin (5. Oktober 2010)

Also Freitag schaut zumindest bei mir gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich liege flach. Bei mir wird es diese Woche leider nichts.


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Oktober 2010)

hey Karsten, das ist aber schade. Und das bei dem Wetter. Gute Besserung.

Ich melde mich wieder.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Oktober 2010)

Bradikinin, wie schauts aus am Freitag ?
Abfahrt 13:00 Uhr ? Treffen in Ettlingen ? Grob mal Richtung Moosbronn ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Bradikinin (6. Oktober 2010)

13Uhr klingt supi, sag mir nur noch, wo genau wo in Ettlingen. Irgendwo zwischen Skt. Augustin Heim und Eisladen in der Einkaufsstraße oder? Und Karsten - besser dich


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bradikinin,

13.00 Uhr vor dem Eingang des Freibades. Ich hab schwarzes Radl und nen schwarzen Helm und nen roten Rucksack. Ich dachte wir können den Saumweg nach Waldbrechtsweier, dann hoch nach Moosbronn, eventuell Malberg und durchs Moosalbtal udn Graf-Rhena-Weg wieder nach Ettlingen.

Ich weiß nicht, woher Du kommst, aber ich denke das ist egal. Soviele km sind das ja nicht.
Wie Du aus dem Thread hier erkennen kannst, bin ich nicht der fitteste, insofern wird es auch keine Raser-Tour. Leider konnte ich auf die Schnelle nicht rausbekommen, ob das NFH in Moosbronn morgen offen hat. Also nimm lieber mal Essen und Trinken mit.

Ich sende Dir noch eine PM mit meiner Mobil-Nummer. Morgen früh bis 12:00 Uhr schaue ich hier nochmal rein.

Ich freue mich. Bis morgen.

Viele Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Oktober 2010)

NF Moosbronn Auszug:
..."Das Haus ist an Wochenenden und den Schulferien geöffnet und wird von unseren Mitgliedern bewirtschaftet."


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Februar 2011)

Ein wunderfröhlich 'Hallo' in die Runde !!

Na ? Alle gut über den Winter gekommen ? 

Das Wetter scheint zur Zeit ja ziemlich stabil zu sein. 
Mein Schlüsselbein benötigt hierfür noch zwei Wochen. 

Aber ich dachte mal ich melde meine Einsatzbereitschaft ab März. 
Wer also Lust hat, mit mir zu radeln melde sich gerne bei mir.

Mein Knie hat sich ganz gut erholt, so dass ich von einer OP absehe. Allerdings hatte ich mir dann bei der ersten 2011-Tour am 08.Januar bei einem Abstieg über den Lenker das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. 

Insofern bleibe ich auch diese Saison meinem Motto und somit auch meinem Tempo treu: Der Weg ist das Ziel !!

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Februar 2011)

dann ist ja allen die mit dir fahren wollen anzuraten en rotkreuzkurs zu machen . Neeee, spaß beiseite meld dich mal wennda wieder heile bist . Ps : also ich hab durch den beruf jedes jahr ne ersteh. Auffrischung ! Gute besserung !


----------



## karsten71 (15. Februar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich mir dann bei der ersten 2011-Tour am 08.Januar bei einem Abstieg über den Lenker das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.



Was musst Du auch immer mit Mördertempo in die Trails rasen... 
Ich wär im März auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Februar 2011)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Was musst Du auch immer mit Mördertempo in die Trails rasen...
> Ich wär im März auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit am Start.



Na wenns ja nur mal so gewesen wäre. Dabei ist es bei etwas völlig banalem passiert, was ich Dir bei ner Tour mal gerne erzählen werde.

Insofern bis bald....

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## specialist (1. März 2011)

Heute Nachmittag geh ich biken. Von Wilferdingen über den Wattkopf und zurück. CC, Trails...alles dabei. Sind ca. 50 km, 800 Hm. Hat jemand Bock. Treffpunkt 15.00Uhr vor der Kulturhalle Wilferdingen oder bei Bed. Tel.Nr. von mir via PM anfordern. Bin am CPU bis 14.45 erreichbar.
specialist


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. März 2011)

Ohh leider zu spät. ich hoffe Du hattest Spaß...


----------



## karsten71 (2. März 2011)

Hatt von Euch am WE irgenjemand Lust auf eine Runde? - So irgendwas um vier Stunden - z.B. Wattkopf-Albtal-Neusatz-Dobel und heim. Matthias, Du könntest z.B. am Funkturm Wettersbach einsteigen. Wär aber auch für komplett andere Routen offen.


----------



## specialist (2. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ohh leider zu spät. ich hoffe Du hattest Spaß...


Ja hatte ich, war super. Leider ist mein flowiger Haustrail oberhalb der Kleinsteinbacher Ruine ein Raub der Holzindustrie geworden.
Ist wirklich eine Frechheit mit welch brachialer Gewalt dort gewütet wird.



karsten71 schrieb:


> Hatt von Euch am WE irgenjemand Lust auf eine Runde? - So irgendwas um vier Stunden - z.B. Wattkopf-Albtal-Neusatz-Dobel und heim. Matthias, Du könntest z.B. am Funkturm Wettersbach einsteigen. Wär aber auch für komplett andere Routen offen.


Muß leider arbeiten und der Rest des WE gehört der Familie. Allerdings wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Als CCler ist man ja inzwischen in der Minderheit. Wenn ich die Threads teilweise lese, habe ich das Gefühl, dass mangelnde Fahrtechnik mittels Federweg ausgeglichen wird. (Soll jetzt bitte niemand beleidigt sein)

Grüße specialist


----------



## Waldgeist (2. März 2011)

specialist schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Threads teilweise lese, habe ich das Gefühl, dass mangelnde Fahrtechnik mittels Federweg ausgeglichen wird. (Soll jetzt bitte niemand beleidigt sein)
> 
> Grüße specialist



inzwischen kann man die Threads teilweise auch als  Kindergartenforum bezeichnen. Rumhüpfen, Hügelchen bauen und Trails so lange ausfahren bis daraus Waldautobahnen werden, ärgerlich. Oder da ein Federle anbauen, Dämpfer verbiegen, Scheibenbremsen entölen und -lüften, Gewichtsoptimierung an Rad aber Kilos anuttern.Touren fahren Fehlanzeige (wollen oder können ist hier die Frage) Oder irre ich mich da?

@specialist: Es ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, als wir zusammen gefahren sind (SWV-Wettersbach). Leider wurden die Aktivitäten mangels Beteiligung inzwschen eingestellt.

Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. März 2011)

Akzeptier doch einfach, dass jeder seinen Sport so ausübt wie es ihm Spaß macht. Da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch.


----------



## specialist (2. März 2011)

Eike, ich bitte dich, es geht doch nicht um Akzeptanz. Ich beklag mich doch nur das ich zu einer Minderheit gehöre.
Außerdem profitiere ich ja auch ein bisschen davon. Der SMDH mit der neuen Linie (kannte ich halt noch nicht) und den Anliegern etc. find ich echt schön zu fahren. Mit dem Spruch wollte ich nicht provozieren. 
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2011)

Dich hab ich auch gar nicht gemeint. Lassen wir es einfach dabei, jeder hat halt andere Vorstellungen davon wie er am besten seine Freizeit verbringt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. März 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> inzwischen kann man die Threads teilweise auch als  Kindergartenforum bezeichnen.



...drum wärs schön nicht auch diesen zu einem solchen werden zu lassen.
Danke an alle die es zu vermeiden wissen.

Ich wäre am Wochenende dabei. ABER: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es mit meinem Ex-Schlüsselbeinbruch klappt. Das wollte ich morgen mal kurz für 1-2 Stunden ausprobieren. Konditionell werde ich einen Brückenpfeiler wohl nicht überflügeln können. Karsten, Deine Runde gefällt mir, ich steige am Wattkopf ein. Ich rufe Dich heute abend mal an. 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------

